# pics



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

ok now that i am tired of pming everyone on my pics of the beach ,, here u go ,, they are in my albums ,, less typing for me to do it this way ,, but i know that i will get the usal ,, seen better and stuff from others ,, but they were not there ,, i was ,, and it's "my way of life"    :approve:  :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

... and not one single picture of a whale on a body board, either. I'm really disappointed in that ...  :clown: 

Now we see why you like that beach so much! I wanna go!  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

Cool pics Rod...looks about 85, did you freeze????????????????


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

Ok nice pics but where is the beach lover? We would have loved to see pics of you and the family. I was at the beach and saw all the sand and water I wanted to see. But I loved the grand puppy, got more? :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

Where's the motorhome?  Nice pix's


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

Ok.I've got it.  Rod talks about his 45' MH.   Now we all know its a beach umbrella.  More sun.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

I guess I'm the only one that never got pm any pics.. :disapprove:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

Well Butch...you know how Rod is...............sun burned and ............


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Re: pics

sorry ,, Butch ,, but my damn finger got tired of typing the same thing over and over ,, to all my friends here on the forum ,, so i posted it instead ,, and for more pics ,, these are only the ones that were in the camera ,, have a whole mem stick to post ,, but i can not member if there are any of the MH ,, there might be ,, still gotta ck them out ,, and bty jim ,, my MH is only 38.6 ft  :laugh: 
But i wish i had a 45ft'r     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

There's really only one solution ... go back! Get more pictures!  :bleh: 

Next time you go, you're gonna have to take orders on pictures, because I want to see one of you riding those whitecaps on yer board!  :clown:


----------



## LEN (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

OK I have looked and looked where do you see the darn pics. Guess I'm getting more and more challenged used to be able to hunt things like this down.

LEN


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Yea!  I can answer this question.  Look at the top of the site up there and you will see a bar that shows different places to go on the site.  One of them says albums, click on that and it will take you to everyones photo albums.  There are a lot of great pictures there.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Way to go Carol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Now if I can just find my brown socks.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Well my psychic powers aren't what they used to be so I really can't help you on that one.  Maybe Roxie or Holly may have the answer!  If I get a vision I will let you know.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Trust me, Carol. Do us all a favor and DON'T FIND HIS SOCKS!  :clown:


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Well I am really trying to figure out why he would need any socks.  Don't most RVer's just sit around in their bermuda shorts drinking the adult beverage of thier choice anyway?  I can't wait until tonight when I am able to do just that!    :bleh:  :clown:


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

"bermuda" shorts?????  I thought just shorts and socks pulled up real high.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

You can't wear socks, what if you have to get in the water to go get your beach ball back?  Or maybe you forgot where you put your adult beverage and you thought you left it close to the shore.  You can't walk around in wet socks!  As for me it is those water sandals all the way. :clown:  :clown:
Oh yeah, this thread is about pictures.  I would love to see a picture of you in your shorts and socks pulled way up.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Hey Carol...why don't you go on home....you ain't working anyway.  Love your excitement level.


----------



## cwishert (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

I wish I could but the boss is sitting right next door.  I really do have work to do but you know how hard it is to concentrate when you got somewhere else to be.  I really am going to try to work until the end of the day now.  I won't be back on again until Sunday night when we get home.  I will let you all know how the weekend goes.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

Alright Carol.....she stuck to her guns and went back to work.  Probably making lists of things to put in the mh.  Can't wait til Sunday night.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Re: pics

ok u asked for it ,, i posted a few more pics on the album ,, but there is not one of me on th board ,, or the MH ,, the MH is my fault ,, but the board thingy is the other people  on this trip's fault    :laugh:  :laugh: 
And i REALLY HAVE TO AGREE on tex's statment "go back and get more" i just might do that ,, we are planning another 2week trip down to MB the last week in August ,,, and then ,, maybe christmas also (that's in the works )     :approve:  :bleh:  :bleh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: pics



Rod doesn't remember sending me this photo from his vacation.

I assumed one of his family took it right after he broke his body board.


----------



## raskal (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: pics

LOL Paul ... that was a fine pic!  And look at the tan!


----------



## utmtman (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: pics

Great pics Rod, and a good lookin lil baby you got as well.   LOL  did he enjoy the beach too?   Keep on a havin fun and luvin it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: pics

Now ,, tex that was down right cruel ,, but i liked it ,, if i ever get that big ,, i gotta buy a new mH with a side car     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: pics

Lee yea i did love the beach ,, but if i could afford it ,, that is all i would do ,, live on the beach ,, and i mean that in everyway ,, but my damn tan is fading ,, and it's too hot for the tannin bed ,, so i guess i'll lay out on the pool for the next few days ,, it's water ,, but not the same ,, i need a wave pool ,, and salt added to the water    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:
sorry read the post wrong ,, yup the grandpuppy loves the beach as much as i do ,, but don't like the water ,,, but she get's really upset when someone is throwing a football or something on the beach ,, she loves to play ,, and she thinks she should be able to play with anyone on the beach ,, but due to rules ,, she settles for bottled water and hanging out under the umbrella  :laugh: 
I found some more pics of the Polish (female life guard) but i don't want to make anyone mad at thinking this is a guy's forum ,, so i'll be nice and let it slide for now ,,, too all u ladies out there ,, i respect u all ,, so i'll leave the female pics out ,, don't want a male /female war goin on here    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Re: pics

ok to DL,Tex,Nash,Hollis and anyone else that wondered who and how i looked in person (ken is the exeception , met him in person) there are pics of me ,, in my best mode of rv srevice ,, in my albums  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :blush:  :blush:  :blush:  :blackeye:


----------



## Shadow (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: pics

Nice pics Rod. Your the only person I know that can get a tan in the shade   Now I for one will promise not to get mad if you show a pic of the lifeguard!!! :laugh:  :laugh:   Still waiting for a pic of your 45' M/H..


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: pics

Nice pics of the puppy :laugh: But after looking at your pic I think you need to stand on your head and tan the bottom of your feet :laugh:  :laugh: . All kidding aside I can say you smarter than good looking. lol   :approve: happy father day my friend


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 15, 2008)

Re: pics

Hey Rod, good pics.   Happy Father's Day.   Cute puppy.  You don't like the beach do you?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: pics

New trip pic added to album today.  Oregon City, OR


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: pics

DL those are real nice pictures, been to some of those places looking forward on going back


----------



## DL Rupper (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: pics

Thanks Hollis, just got back from a side trip to Salem, OR.  The Capitol building is quite different (album).  Of course I took a pix with my trusty cell phone.   It's quite the gadget.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Re: pics

yeah, got to love cell phone with a camera,


----------

